# Sun Direct HD or Airtel HD?



## sarincv (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

first of all is it worth to take an HD Set top box at this time as only few channels are availbale?

I was going thorugh websites of tata sky, dish tv, sun, Big TV and airtel. Tata sky does not provide HD services at present in my place, Kerala. Dish TV provides HD only if we subscribe to their platinum packs(~ Rs. 325). Big TV does not provide some regional channels. So removed these 3 from my list. 

Sun Provides Movies Now in addition to DD, NG ,Discovery and  some regional HD channels. 

ESPN and Star will be broadcasting in Full HD during this world cup and many other upcoming events and this is the primary reason I'm planning to take HD. But both Airtel and Sun has no plans to give these channels in HD as per the customer care people. Any idea about this?


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think in Bangalore Airtel is broadcasting WC on ESPN and Star in HD too. Between Sun Direct and Airtel, you should choose the one which gives you more channels of your choice. Airtel may not have packages which suit your taste as Sun is more inclined towards catering South Indian viewers.

BTW I have no idea about Sun Direct's HD service...


----------



## sarincv (Feb 16, 2011)

But I got a reply from Airtel customer care that they won't be broadcasting ESPN/Star in HD during worldcup.

Package wise Airtel is better. It has all south channels too at reasonable price. But it's not offering HD channels except National Geographic where as Sun has Movies now, NG, Discovery, Doordarshan and 4 Tamil/Telugu channels....


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 19, 2011)

no, bro airtel is offering some new hd channels. I have airtel dish at home. And yesterday they add some new hd channels, they are discovery world, movies now, espn,


----------

